

Elon Musk and John Carmack Discussing Rocket Design on Twitter - shocks
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/536354292396228608

======
DigitalSea
This is awesome. I have no idea what the heck they are talking about, but all
I know is two smart guys I idolise are talking about rocket designs and I am
okay with that.

------
sysk
Serious question: which book(s) do I have to pick up to begin understanding
half of what they are talking about?

~~~
32faction
We used the Space Mission Engineering: The New SMAD by Wertz, Everett, and
Puschell for my senior capstone project.

It's pretty comprehensive about all things involved about space missions.

You would specifically want to look into its chapter about launch vehicles
since that is what SpaceX does (they're basically launch-to-orbit-as-a-
service). Dragon is their payload capsule while the Falcon is the launch
vehicle (the rocket).

------
robodale
The slower the descent, the less useful the wings will be, correct? I can
understand John Carmack's logic that little thrusters could be more stable.

------
wodenokoto
How does one view the actual conversation between the two? All I see is one
tweet from ELon to johns and a bunch of random people commenting on that tweet

~~~
philtar
Once the random people started creeping on Elon and Carmack's conversation
without adding anything to it the conversation stopped.

